# direct tv searching for satellite signal...(771)



## jcptrucking (Nov 11, 2013)

I have a direct tv d12-700 that's getting the error message searching for satellite signal ...(771) on some channels. After checking the signal strength I realized satellite: 101° (A) has 0 on all negative transponders and 97 to 100 on all even numbers. Is this normal? Is this what's causing the error and what causes all negative transponders to act this way?


----------



## john payne (Apr 23, 2009)

That is typical of a bad, corroded connection. I have also seen a bad lnb or receiver that would cause that. But it's genrally connection issue.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Absolutely correct! Mine was a the LNB that needed replacing. Then the other day, the DVR got moved a bit, and the cabling was loose, which we didn't know until the 771 error popped up.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

do you have any other receivers? do you have a multi switch?

Welcome to DBSTalk.


----------

